# snoop



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

thanks for helping with the subject chanda-


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

I like it!


----------



## shutch00 (Oct 19, 2011)

Crazy good. Do you erase the grid lines before you draw in them or after? Secondly, how long does it take you to put them on paper. I started using them some time ago, but always seemed like I spent way too much time trying to perfect the measurements.


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

Holy freakin' moly!


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

I KNEW you would make this one something special. Another stellar piece!


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

thanks my friends! heres snoop finished-









shutch? usually I erase the grids as I'm entering into them. (trying to make them as light as possible, but not so light that theyll disappear) this one was 2" grid on 16x20. hey the grids arent the rule- just a guideline for scale of shapes. it may be cheating to use them, but it does help me -as Im getting started especially. so pffft. 

thanks again- might have a commission coming next, a co-worker wants Mike Ness from Social Distortion.


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

Absolutely out of the park, Jeff! You da man!


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Its FABULOUS!!!!! I absolutely love it!


----------

